# Some very grave news



## aquaman671 (Nov 5, 2006)

I have some grave news. A friend of mine, who i believe frequented this forum, had a 220 gallon piranha tank, who lived on Long Island, New York, has died. I'm writing this to fill anybody in who might be familiar with him. Unfortunatly I did not know his name here, but his name was William Murphy. Here is the article on what happened http://www.newsday.com/news/local/longisla...y-top-headlines. Please administration do not delete or move this post and if possible make it top of the list for a while. Even though what he did was wrong, he was a fellow aquarist and he should be honored for that.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow....that's just terrible!









It would be nice to know what his username was here on P-Fury...
~Taylor~

_*Topic Moved to The Lounge*_


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Very very sad


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

May they both rest in peace and I also would wish that the survivor of the incident be able to somehow be able to heal from the psychological scars which this has caused.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

so hes the one that killed them and then shot himself?

sorry but i can not say i am sorry or r.i.p. for that.

i wish he would have sought out some help first.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

wait was it the girl or the guy who was on the forum if it was the guy cant say r.i.p if it was the girl







r.i.p


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

sorry to hear that..

anyone have an idea of who it is?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> so hes the one that killed them and then shot himself?
> 
> sorry but i can not say i am sorry or r.i.p. for that.
> 
> i wish he would have sought out some help first.


if this is the case, i retract my comment


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

bob351 said:


> wait was it the girl or the guy who was on the forum if it was the guy cant say r.i.p if it was the girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i believe it was the guy but i should have still said R.I.P. to the girl


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

hope he rotts!!! that is rediculous for a man to feel like he has the right to take such a young life. he shouldve just offed himself then he might have gotten some pitty for being a troubled youth or something. sorry no sympathy here at all!


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

what a loser, i have NO sympathy for your douchebag friend...kill yourself, fine, but don't f*cking drag two other innocent people into it...what the hell is wrong with people? how can you feel sorry for him??


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

outlook8 said:


> what a loser, i have NO sympathy for your douchebag friend...kill yourself, fine, but don't f*cking drag two other innocent people into it...what the hell is wrong with people? how can you feel sorry for him??


agreed, suicide is one of the most selfish acts i can think of, and it harms countless people that in no way diserve to have it put on them... let alone killing innocent people before


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

please tell me this isn't the same 'william murphy' that has a pacu mounted on his wall thinking it's a piranha...

http://wjz.com/topstories/local_story_270155728.html
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...4&hl=murphy


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

that is probly him.

Pisses me off when they ID wrong.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I HIGHLY doubt that. William Murphy is a common name...and the pacu-fisherman was in Maryland, not on L.I.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

so it was the guy


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Truly tragic. My heart goes out to the families this kid destroyed.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Cant say i feel sorry for the guy that killed the girl but for the girl and her family i send my depest condolences.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow, I started out reading this thread like an hour ago, and ended up reading that Wrong ID thread all the way through. Wow what a story that was.

Yeah William Murphey is a common name, so I dont think that it was the same guy, but didnt they live in different states anyway?

Well, may the girl R.I.P and her friend heal quickly.....and well...we all know where Will is right now. (







Burning in the Lake of Fire







)

Much love to all the family members that had to suffer through all of this.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2006)

I feel sorry for all of those involved. Only the deepest amount of internal turmoil could make a person do this. Rest in peace, my brothers and sisters.


----------



## dg0113 (Mar 8, 2006)

a reason kids with mental issues should not have guns. feels bad for the families that had to go through that


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> so hes the one that killed them and then shot himself?
> 
> sorry but i can not say i am sorry or r.i.p. for that.
> 
> i wish he would have sought out some help first.


I would have to second that. In fact I would have to go much further and say that he deserved a lot worse. It is very sad the girl died....but as for the guy, I wish all people like him would shoot themselves before they kill someone else. The world has one less psychopath piece of garbage.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I feel sorry for all of those involved. Only the deepest amount of internal turmoil could make a person do this. Rest in peace, my brothers and sisters.


Totally agree with this statement :nod:


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I feel sorry for all of those involved. Only the deepest amount of internal turmoil could make a person do this. Rest in peace, my brothers and sisters.


2nd that


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I feel sorry for all of those involved. Only the deepest amount of internal turmoil could make a person do this. Rest in peace, my brothers and sisters.


QFT for the third time.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I feel sorry for all of those involved. Only the deepest amount of internal turmoil could make a person do this. Rest in peace, my brothers and sisters.


I cannot feel sorry for a murderer who killed an undeserving victim.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

so did we ever find out who it was?


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

nvm...


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

jiggy?


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> jiggy?


LMAO

bad slckr dont make jokes about that lol


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

where is jiggy


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

BANNED


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> BANNED


what for good? lets visit him in the ufc forum

a good laugh form old times, must see


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

i think for good


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i wonder who it was?

maybe its a hoax put out by a caniving member here.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

whens jiggy coming back


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

2morrow


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Wow. I can honestly say this is the first time we have had a report of a death on the forum.... no less a murder suicide. My heart goes out to both families.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

What a world.









Slckr, at least you waited until the second page :laugh:


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i belive i have figured out that it was fishking320

his profile says sufolk LI..
birthdate would make him 21.. 
he posted that he had a 220 gallon tank.. 
he hasnt posted since oct..


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

I feel sorry for the family.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> i belive i have figured out that it was fishking320
> 
> his profile says sufolk LI..
> birthdate would make him 21..
> ...


his blank myspace says northport and apparently it was in northport so i would say that it was in fact him. sad when people think this is the only solution.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> i belive i have figured out that it was fishking320
> 
> his profile says sufolk LI..
> birthdate would make him 21..
> ...


his blank myspace says northport and apparently it was in northport so i would say that it was in fact him. sad when people think this is the only solution.
[/quote]

another one for mydeathspace


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> so hes the one that killed them and then shot himself?
> 
> sorry but i can not say i am sorry or r.i.p. for that.
> 
> i wish he would have sought out some help first.


AGREE!!!!

RIP the the innocents


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Ya'll could submit it to MDS if you want, I guess...


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

i feel sorry for them, even to the guy for he can't handle situations well, and to kill others as a final resort, that proves his shallowness of mind and heart..and that's why i feel sorry, even for him..


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Dan G. said:


> a reason kids with mental issues should not have guns. feels bad for the families that had to go through that


No one should have guns


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> a reason kids with mental issues should not have guns. feels bad for the families that had to go through that


No one should have guns
[/quote]

thats a little drastic, besides jsut think about how over populated this planet would be with out guns.. theres already enough problems with crime and starvation.. of course this particular situation is sad that he killed his girl friend but honestly im all for gang violence as long as there only killing each other or for war between groups that contribute nothing to society, something has to off set teh fact that modern medicine keeps far too many unhealthy genetic disasters alive..


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

WilliamBradley said:


> a reason kids with mental issues should not have guns. feels bad for the families that had to go through that


No one should have guns
[/quote]










Hillary wishes you were a US citizen so you could vote for her.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> a reason kids with mental issues should not have guns. feels bad for the families that had to go through that


No one should have guns
[/quote]

yeah, so all of our animal populations can get wildly out of control and there will be no money to help preserve the environment...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

WilliamBradley said:


> a reason kids with mental issues should not have guns. feels bad for the families that had to go through that


No one should have guns
[/quote]

Do you really think the problem is guns? Not the people that are carying them?
LEts look back to the days before we had firearms. 
Was it all peacefull and happy?
NO.
We had collisums where people would go and fight to the death with sticks axes and swords. 
We had waged wars with blades and arrows. 
Before that we were throwing stones and sticks at each other.
the weapons we weild make no difference. The reason we have violance is because it is part of human nature. 
It has nothing to do with people having guns.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

WilliamBradley said:


> a reason kids with mental issues should not have guns. feels bad for the families that had to go through that


No one should have guns
[/quote]

if you feel that the guy robbing your house's life is more prescious than yours and your childrens, then thats your decision...leave it to me to choose for myself just how valuable my life, and the lives of my family are.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> a reason kids with mental issues should not have guns. feels bad for the families that had to go through that


No one should have guns
[/quote]

if you feel that the guy robbing your house's life is more prescious than yours and your childrens, then thats your decision...leave it to me to choose for myself just how valuable my life, and the lives of my family are.
[/quote]

Acutallly im not against guns AT ALL , but hasnt it been proven that most poeple that have been killed by a gun was by a person who bought the gun for "protection" ?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Trigga said:


> a reason kids with mental issues should not have guns. feels bad for the families that had to go through that


No one should have guns
[/quote]

if you feel that the guy robbing your house's life is more prescious than yours and your childrens, then thats your decision...leave it to me to choose for myself just how valuable my life, and the lives of my family are.
[/quote]

Acutallly im not against guns AT ALL , but hasnt it been proven that most poeple that have been killed by a gun was by a person who bought the gun for "protection" ?
[/quote]

i dont understand that statement...at all...please rephrase it...several things wrong, number one, make up your mind, were most people killed by a gun, or killed by a person? number two, wouldnt "protection" include the termination of someone elses life to save your own from imminent bodily harm which you deem to be potentially fatal? how can you define protection, and how can you generalize that the people killed by people with guns, who bought their guns for protection, were not, in-fact, protecting themselves?


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Thats sux......
alright someone has to ask this.............
Who is gonna take care of his fish and
i wonder if the tank will be sold,.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> a reason kids with mental issues should not have guns. feels bad for the families that had to go through that


No one should have guns
[/quote]

if you feel that the guy robbing your house's life is more prescious than yours and your childrens, then thats your decision...leave it to me to choose for myself just how valuable my life, and the lives of my family are.
[/quote]

Acutallly im not against guns AT ALL , but hasnt it been proven that most poeple that have been killed by a gun was by a person who bought the gun for "protection" ?
[/quote]

i dont understand that statement...at all...please rephrase it...several things wrong, number one, make up your mind, were most people killed by a gun, or killed by a person? number two, wouldnt "protection" include the termination of someone elses life to save your own from imminent bodily harm which you deem to be potentially fatal? how can you define protection, and how can you generalize that the people killed by people with guns, who bought their guns for protection, were not, in-fact, protecting themselves?
[/quote]

True that statistic is irrelivant. because those people bought the gun out of ignorance and they owned it out of ignorance. And ignorant people die in ignorant ways.
You buy a gun for protection you better 
1. Know how to use the thing properly
2. When it comes time that you need to use it you need to follow thru.

That protection does you no good if your too much of a coward to pull the trigger when you need to.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

SHUT UP ABOUT GUNS. QUIT DEBATING ABOUT GUN CONTROL ISSUE IN THIS THREAD.

Create your own thread, that's not what this one is for - I shouldn't have to tell you


----------



## poopoo (Sep 22, 2006)

RIP


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> a reason kids with mental issues should not have guns. feels bad for the families that had to go through that


No one should have guns
[/quote]

thats a little drastic, besides jsut think about how over populated this planet would be with out guns.. theres already enough problems with crime and starvation.. of course this particular situation is sad that he killed his girl friend but honestly *im all for gang violence as long as there only killing each other or for war between groups that contribute nothing to society,* something has to off set teh fact that modern medicine keeps far too many unhealthy genetic disasters alive..
[/quote]
Survival of the fittest lol i friggen love Nismo

Oh...and Top


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Howcome piranha-fury doesnt allow threads to run their natural course?!

I mean if soem one just started talking about three armed midgets in this thread it would be one thing to say "stay on topic", but in the case of this thread by talking about guns we in fact are ON TOPIC as this whole deal has a lunatic and a gun in the center of it.'

what do you want us to do jewelz?

Should we all just make pointless and retarded

"rip"
or 
"wow that sucks"

replies that have no signicant meaning and are just a waste of space?!

What if we started talking about how it was all Bush's fault. Would you complain then?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I may have been a bit harsh.

So let's just say I believe it's more appropriate to discuss it in a separate thread


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

anyone know if his tank/fish are for sale

this is a good one 
cuz i didnt even hear about it on the local news 
maybe i was sleeping


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

That dude was fucked in the head


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> I may have been a bit harsh.
> 
> So let's just say I believe it's more appropriate to discuss it in a separate thread


true true. My bad Mexi. We should all be discussing what a douche this dude was for doing what he did.

And seeing who can somehow scoop up on his gear.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> And seeing who can somehow scoop up on his gear.


QFTMFT!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

stmfd :rasp:


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

joey said:


> stmfd :rasp:


Stab that Mother f*cking douche?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Respect the members of this site weather they are still alive or not. Warnings and suspension will be given out for those of you that dont wish to abide.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

so your sticking up for the murderer- mr mod?^^^ thats crazy!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> so your sticking up for the murderer- mr mod?^^^ thats crazy!!!


Nevermind it's not worth it


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

if the comments are that out of control than close the damn thread.... whats there left to say anyways????


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Respect the members of this site weather they are still alive or not. Warnings and suspension will be given out for those of you that dont wish to abide.


I'm sorry but a person that takes the life of an innocent should never warrent our respect reguardless of if they were a member here or not.
If we are not allowed to discuss this issue in a realistic manner that also conveys our feelings on the subject. Go ahead and close this thread now before you start to have to issue those unwarrented suspensions.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

There's not much left to say....the guy deserved to die, he's dead now, there you have it.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> Respect the members of this site weather they are still alive or not. Warnings and suspension will be given out for those of you that dont wish to abide.


I'm sorry but a person that takes the life of an innocent should never warrent our respect reguardless of if they were a member here or not.
If we are not allowed to discuss this issue in a realistic manner that also conveys our feelings on the subject. Go ahead and close this thread now before you start to have to issue those unwarrented suspensions.
[/quote]

the problem is that some of us cannot discuss this realisticaly...ie.."Stab the MutherFuckin Douche"


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

outlook8 said:


> SHUT UP ABOUT GUNS. QUIT DEBATING ABOUT GUN CONTROL ISSUE IN THIS THREAD.
> 
> Create your own thread, that's not what this one is for - I shouldn't have to tell you


that hurt my eyes Jewelz









:laugh:


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

acestro said:


> Respect the members of this site weather they are still alive or not. Warnings and suspension will be given out for those of you that dont wish to abide.


Just close it, why leave a 'suspension machine' running?








[/quote]
some people here, need a reason to bully others around.....not quite sure why, probably due to childhood bullying of thier own and now they get to take it out on others through the board which i find quite mature


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

joey'd, which part of my megaquote were you referring to?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i just want some props for figureing out what member it was

in before the lock


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

in before the lock


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Our educational system should really be proud of the students it is unleashing on the world. I will never understand how difficult it is for some of you to show any kind of displeasure without the use of profanity.
I see no reason to bash on the deceased...what good does it do? They are dead. They cant hear you. 
The internet has made it so easy for people to voice their displeasure without ever needing to do any actual confrontation of the issues. It is amazing now many muscle bound killers there are on this site at any one time....as a matter of fact...I cant think of anyone that uses this board who isnt the epitome of Chuck Norris. How we got lucky enough to get this collection of the tough guys on one website is absolutely amazing.


> Just close it, why leave a 'suspension machine' running?


Just because a few people can not control their behavior doesnt mean we need to remove every temptation from this website. Just like the obese person needs to learn to drive past that McDonalds or the alcoholic needs to walk past the bar.......the people on this site need to learn to control their posting....or accept the consequences for it. A moderators job isnt to close every topic that might tempt some idiot to start bashing people...it is to correct the idiot when he decides to post his ignorant 2 cents in a topic. At least that is how I see it.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

well put GG lets put our hands together for the assman himself








and for the rest of us, lets keep it filthyclean!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Our educational system should really be proud of the students it is unleashing on the world. I will never understand how difficult it is for some of you to show any kind of displeasure without the use of profanity.
> I see no reason to bash on the deceased...what good does it do? They are dead. They cant hear you.
> The internet has made it so easy for people to voice their displeasure without ever needing to do any actual confrontation of the issues. It is amazing now many muscle bound killers there are on this site at any one time....as a matter of fact...I cant think of anyone that uses this board who isnt the epitome of Chuck Norris. How we got lucky enough to get this collection of the tough guys on one website is absolutely amazing.


Fatal flaw with your post is no one in this thread was acting all tough guy chuck norris like. And who cares if the dead can't hear us thats not the point. It also dosen't mean we are not allowed to have a negitive opinion about their actions.


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Listin to yourselfs. Think back to MIDDLE SCHOOL, the first years when you start to develop your own opions and views of the world around you. You might be influenced by others, if thats so easy, why wouldn't your ideas about yourself and others..

Do you really f*cking think people wake up like this and just one day randomly kill someone.... someone who might hold back their emotions and then one day just snap... he might have needed help, what he didnt need the was the major emotional load he was getting. Sure some might say "Brush it off" but maybe you should realize thats just the way you have grown up, everyone gets different treatments.

Both RIP, and "God Bless America







"


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

stmfd...... and there is no real classification for that term, so take it how you want, i happen to like stabbing the douche but i had something else in mind, so in that respect
faymfawmts


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

KiGrind said:


> Listin to yourselfs. Think back to MIDDLE SCHOOL, the first years when you start to develop your own opions and views of the world around you. You might be influenced by others, if thats so easy, why wouldn't your ideas about yourself and others..
> 
> Do you really f*cking think people wake up like this and just one day randomly kill someone.... someone who might hold back their emotions and then one day just snap... he might have needed help, what he didnt need the was the major emotional load he was getting. Sure some might say "Brush it off" but maybe you should realize thats just the way you have grown up, everyone gets different treatments.
> 
> ...


Think back to 'MIDDLE SCHOOL' and how your teacher taught you to spell.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Our educational system should really be proud of the students it is unleashing on the world. I will never understand how difficult it is for some of you to show any kind of displeasure without the use of profanity.
> I see no reason to bash on the deceased...what good does it do? They are dead. They cant hear you.
> The internet has made it so easy for people to voice their displeasure without ever needing to do any actual confrontation of the issues. It is amazing now many muscle bound killers there are on this site at any one time....as a matter of fact...I cant think of anyone that uses this board who isnt the epitome of Chuck Norris. How we got lucky enough to get this collection of the tough guys on one website is absolutely amazing.


so, nobody should bash hitler for killing thousands of jews? or, nobody should express negative opinions towards any murderer who has been put to death in this country? who cares if they're dead, it doesn't change the fact that they killed other people who were INNOCENT...the fact that they are dead has nothing to do with it...i guarantee you that the vast majority of the victims' families are attacking them just as everyone on this forum is, so why shouldn't we be able to as well?? what's the 'real' issue?? the topic starter posted in an effort to draw sympathy from a group that he knew his friend was interested in...obviously most people on this forum had anything but sympathy, but i guess we should all just sit back and let another troubled youth get away with murder...


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

outlook8 said:


> Our educational system should really be proud of the students it is unleashing on the world. I will never understand how difficult it is for some of you to show any kind of displeasure without the use of profanity.
> I see no reason to bash on the deceased...what good does it do? They are dead. They cant hear you.
> The internet has made it so easy for people to voice their displeasure without ever needing to do any actual confrontation of the issues. It is amazing now many muscle bound killers there are on this site at any one time....as a matter of fact...I cant think of anyone that uses this board who isnt the epitome of Chuck Norris. How we got lucky enough to get this collection of the tough guys on one website is absolutely amazing.


so, nobody should bash hitler for killing thousands of jews? or, nobody should express negative opinions towards any murderer who has been put to death in this country? who cares if they're dead, it doesn't change the fact that they killed other people who were INNOCENT...the fact that they are dead has nothing to do with it...i guarantee you that the vast majority of the victims' families are attacking them just as everyone on this forum is, so why shouldn't we be able to as well?? what's the 'real' issue?? the topic starter posted in an effort to draw sympathy from a group that he knew his friend was interested in...obviously most people on this forum had anything but sympathy, but i guess we should all just sit back and let another troubled youth get away with murder...
[/quote]
Grosse Gurke had it right in the post except for the part about bashing on the deceased. I definitely have to agree with Outlook on this one.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

outlook8 said:


> so, nobody should bash hitler for killing thousands of jews? or, nobody should express negative opinions towards any murderer who has been put to death in this country? who cares if they're dead, it doesn't change the fact that they killed other people who were INNOCENT...the fact that they are dead has nothing to do with it...i guarantee you that the vast majority of the victims' families are attacking them just as everyone on this forum is, so why shouldn't we be able to as well?? what's the 'real' issue?? the topic starter posted in an effort to draw sympathy from a group that he knew his friend was interested in...obviously most people on this forum had anything but sympathy, but i guess we should all just sit back and let another troubled youth get away with murder...


So now you are comparing some guy taking about what an ass this dude is and the feeling of the victims family? You really think that is relevant? You think reading a news story gives you all the facts you need to make a judgement on this person? Let me be the first to welcome you to the real world. You know nothing about his person. You dont know what his mental state was when he did what he did. You are the least qualified person to make your "ignorant" comments about this situation...so yes...I am telling you that your opinion about this situation means nothing...and you have no reason to vent about what he did. 
What about we acknowledge the fact that someone that would kill another human and then kill himself obviously had some issues. That there is no way he could be in his right mind to do such a thing. If you knew anything about the human psyche you would understand that self preservation is a basic instinct...it is what we do...so you cant compare this to someone like Hitler..and what he did....that is like comparing a rock to a tree. Understand that in order to take your own life...there are some major issues going on....and you are not acting in your right mind.
So instead of bashing this guy for what he did...why not feel sorry for the victims family...which would include his own..because obviously he was not thinking clearly when he did what he did. It has nothing to do with promoting what he did...or agreeing with it...but accepting that this entire situation is tragic.

And sorry to break it to you...but he isnt getting away with anyting.....


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

acestro said:


> Respect the members of this site weather they are still alive or not. Warnings and suspension will be given out for those of you that dont wish to abide.


Just close it, why leave a 'suspension machine' running?









[/quote]
Because you guys on MAB came up with this brillant tool... (no point intended)


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

No close needed. Honestly I dont think respect is due in this case. Should I respect the lives of Dylan Klebold and Eric Harris simply because they are worm food now? Should I respect the lives of the crazy milkman that shot poor little Amish girls in the heads? Absolutely not. f*ck em. I feel sorry for the innocents.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Xenon said:


> No close needed. Honestly I dont think respect is due in this case. Should I respect the lives of Dylan Klebold and Eric Harris simply because they are worm food now? Should I respect the lives of the crazy milkman that shot poor little Amish girls in the heads? Absolutely not. f*ck em. I feel sorry for the innocents.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Xenon said:


> i just want some props for figureing out what member it was
> 
> in before the lock


props


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

acestro said:


> i just want some props for figureing out what member it was
> 
> in before the lock


props
[/quote]

ok my work here in this thread is done..


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

acestro said:


> I dont remember voting on a certain baseball fan to be more trigger happy than the rest....












qfmft


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Its like the friggen NBA around here with these short leashes we are all on?...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> i just want some props for figureing out what member it was
> 
> in before the lock


props
[/quote]

ok my work here in this thread is done..
[/quote]

:laugh:


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

acestro said:


> Its like the friggen NBA around here with these short leashes we are all on?...


are you violating the dress code?








[/quote]

And don't forget to leave your pieces at home...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

the NBA is hilarious.

I cant imagine how disasterous it would be without Stern being so... well.... stern.

T o P

awesome.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

hey wasnt jiggy supposed to come back yesterday?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Who said that?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

and ......... WHO CARES??? (besides you)


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> so, nobody should bash hitler for killing thousands of jews? or, nobody should express negative opinions towards any murderer who has been put to death in this country? who cares if they're dead, it doesn't change the fact that they killed other people who were INNOCENT...the fact that they are dead has nothing to do with it...i guarantee you that the vast majority of the victims' families are attacking them just as everyone on this forum is, so why shouldn't we be able to as well?? what's the 'real' issue?? the topic starter posted in an effort to draw sympathy from a group that he knew his friend was interested in...obviously most people on this forum had anything but sympathy, but i guess we should all just sit back and let another troubled youth get away with murder...


So now you are comparing some guy taking about what an ass this dude is and the feeling of the victims family? You really think that is relevant? You think reading a news story gives you all the facts you need to make a judgement on this person? Let me be the first to welcome you to the real world. You know nothing about his person. You dont know what his mental state was when he did what he did. You are the least qualified person to make your "ignorant" comments about this situation...so yes...I am telling you that your opinion about this situation means nothing...and you have no reason to vent about what he did. 
What about we acknowledge the fact that someone that would kill another human and then kill himself obviously had some issues. That there is no way he could be in his right mind to do such a thing. If you knew anything about the human psyche you would understand that self preservation is a basic instinct...it is what we do...so you cant compare this to someone like Hitler..and what he did....that is like comparing a rock to a tree. Understand that in order to take your own life...there are some major issues going on....and you are not acting in your right mind.
So instead of bashing this guy for what he did...why not feel sorry for the victims family...which would include his own..because obviously he was not thinking clearly when he did what he did. It has nothing to do with promoting what he did...or agreeing with it...but accepting that this entire situation is tragic.

And sorry to break it to you...but he isnt getting away with anyting.....
[/quote]

actually we know several things about this person...#1 he killed someone who had done nothing, #2 he shot someone else in the same situation...with those two facts, i can conclude that he is a shithead and he deserves to burn in hell...i can see gun-control freaks flipping over this type of incident and banning guns because of it...i can see gun-rights activists flipping out over their reasons. i can see a whole lot of societal effects stemming from this incident, new laws and such, in the future. this type of thing affects a lot more people than just the ones involved, and if he was so sick, someone should've noticed and got him help. if nobody noticed...was he really sick?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> and ......... WHO CARES??? (besides you)


i see you havent changed much, 
we need jiggy back, the board isnt the same with out him here


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> so, nobody should bash hitler for killing thousands of jews? or, nobody should express negative opinions towards any murderer who has been put to death in this country? who cares if they're dead, it doesn't change the fact that they killed other people who were INNOCENT...the fact that they are dead has nothing to do with it...i guarantee you that the vast majority of the victims' families are attacking them just as everyone on this forum is, so why shouldn't we be able to as well?? what's the 'real' issue?? the topic starter posted in an effort to draw sympathy from a group that he knew his friend was interested in...obviously most people on this forum had anything but sympathy, but i guess we should all just sit back and let another troubled youth get away with murder...


So now you are comparing some guy taking about what an ass this dude is and the feeling of the victims family? You really think that is relevant? You think reading a news story gives you all the facts you need to make a judgement on this person? Let me be the first to welcome you to the real world. You know nothing about his person. You dont know what his mental state was when he did what he did. You are the least qualified person to make your "ignorant" comments about this situation...so yes...I am telling you that your opinion about this situation means nothing...and you have no reason to vent about what he did. 
What about we acknowledge the fact that someone that would kill another human and then kill himself obviously had some issues. That there is no way he could be in his right mind to do such a thing. If you knew anything about the human psyche you would understand that self preservation is a basic instinct...it is what we do...so you cant compare this to someone like Hitler..and what he did....that is like comparing a rock to a tree. Understand that in order to take your own life...there are some major issues going on....and you are not acting in your right mind.
So instead of bashing this guy for what he did...why not feel sorry for the victims family...which would include his own..because obviously he was not thinking clearly when he did what he did. It has nothing to do with promoting what he did...or agreeing with it...but accepting that this entire situation is tragic.

And sorry to break it to you...but he isnt getting away with anyting.....
[/quote]

actually we know several things about this person...#1 he killed someone who had done nothing, #2 he shot someone else in the same situation...with those two facts, i can conclude that he is a shithead and he deserves to burn in hell...i can see gun-control freaks flipping over this type of incident and banning guns because of it...i can see gun-rights activists flipping out over their reasons. i can see a whole lot of societal effects stemming from this incident, new laws and such, in the future. this type of thing affects a lot more people than just the ones involved, and if he was so sick, someone should've noticed and got him help. if nobody noticed...was he really sick?
[/quote]

Lets not forget the punk was a 21 year old.... psycho over a 15 year old









and joey p- why would i change?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Lets not forget the punk was a 21 year old.... psycho over a 15 year old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah so on top of all the rest hes a dirty kid toucher, tehy should have to notify his neighbors in the cemetary..


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> so, nobody should bash hitler for killing thousands of jews? or, nobody should express negative opinions towards any murderer who has been put to death in this country? who cares if they're dead, it doesn't change the fact that they killed other people who were INNOCENT...the fact that they are dead has nothing to do with it...i guarantee you that the vast majority of the victims' families are attacking them just as everyone on this forum is, so why shouldn't we be able to as well?? what's the 'real' issue?? the topic starter posted in an effort to draw sympathy from a group that he knew his friend was interested in...obviously most people on this forum had anything but sympathy, but i guess we should all just sit back and let another troubled youth get away with murder...


So now you are comparing some guy taking about what an ass this dude is and the feeling of the victims family? You really think that is relevant? You think reading a news story gives you all the facts you need to make a judgement on this person? Let me be the first to welcome you to the real world. You know nothing about his person. You dont know what his mental state was when he did what he did. You are the least qualified person to make your "ignorant" comments about this situation...so yes...I am telling you that your opinion about this situation means nothing...and you have no reason to vent about what he did. 
What about we acknowledge the fact that someone that would kill another human and then kill himself obviously had some issues. That there is no way he could be in his right mind to do such a thing. If you knew anything about the human psyche you would understand that self preservation is a basic instinct...it is what we do...so you cant compare this to someone like Hitler..and what he did....that is like comparing a rock to a tree. Understand that in order to take your own life...there are some major issues going on....and you are not acting in your right mind.
So instead of bashing this guy for what he did...why not feel sorry for the victims family...which would include his own..because obviously he was not thinking clearly when he did what he did. It has nothing to do with promoting what he did...or agreeing with it...but accepting that this entire situation is tragic.

And sorry to break it to you...but he isnt getting away with anyting.....
[/quote]

actually we know several things about this person...#1 he killed someone who had done nothing, #2 he shot someone else in the same situation...with those two facts, i can conclude that he is a shithead and he deserves to burn in hell...i can see gun-control freaks flipping over this type of incident and banning guns because of it...i can see gun-rights activists flipping out over their reasons. i can see a whole lot of societal effects stemming from this incident, new laws and such, in the future. this type of thing affects a lot more people than just the ones involved, and if he was so sick, someone should've noticed and got him help. if nobody noticed...was he really sick?
[/quote]

Lets not forget the punk was a 21 year old.... psycho over a 15 year old









and joey p- why would i change?
[/quote]
sometimes people learn to act accordingly...... but why would i expect so much from you









they shoudl make his tombstone have a t-shirt









hey wait my name is joey'd, king of the one eyed morons


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i have learned to act accordingly, but i still am what i am--- and who are YOU to say...?

no, your name is joey d.... "King of the not so funny jokes"


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> so, nobody should bash hitler for killing thousands of jews? or, nobody should express negative opinions towards any murderer who has been put to death in this country? who cares if they're dead, it doesn't change the fact that they killed other people who were INNOCENT...the fact that they are dead has nothing to do with it...i guarantee you that the vast majority of the victims' families are attacking them just as everyone on this forum is, so why shouldn't we be able to as well?? what's the 'real' issue?? the topic starter posted in an effort to draw sympathy from a group that he knew his friend was interested in...obviously most people on this forum had anything but sympathy, but i guess we should all just sit back and let another troubled youth get away with murder...


So now you are comparing some guy taking about what an ass this dude is and the feeling of the victims family? You really think that is relevant? You think reading a news story gives you all the facts you need to make a judgement on this person? Let me be the first to welcome you to the real world. You know nothing about his person. You dont know what his mental state was when he did what he did. You are the least qualified person to make your "ignorant" comments about this situation...so yes...I am telling you that your opinion about this situation means nothing...and you have no reason to vent about what he did. 
What about we acknowledge the fact that someone that would kill another human and then kill himself obviously had some issues. That there is no way he could be in his right mind to do such a thing. If you knew anything about the human psyche you would understand that self preservation is a basic instinct...it is what we do...so you cant compare this to someone like Hitler..and what he did....that is like comparing a rock to a tree. Understand that in order to take your own life...there are some major issues going on....and you are not acting in your right mind.
So instead of bashing this guy for what he did...why not feel sorry for the victims family...which would include his own..because obviously he was not thinking clearly when he did what he did. It has nothing to do with promoting what he did...or agreeing with it...but accepting that this entire situation is tragic.

And sorry to break it to you...but he isnt getting away with anyting.....
[/quote]

honestly, _all _of the facts involved in this case mean nothing to me...the fact is that this kid killed an innocent girl, wounded another, and put his family through the worst hell anyone can imagine...he is the epitome of an asshat...i don't care how f'd up he was in the head or how tough he had it or what his other 'issues' were; he killed others and forced unecessary pain and suffering on their family as well as his own...i feel sorry for the victims' family and the killers' family, but that is not what this thread was about...this thread was started so that people could mourn the loss of a fellow p-furian, but obviously nobody has sympathy for a killer, no matter how many 'issues' u think he had...

and, how is he not getting away with anything?? he killed himself, and by doing so he avoided punishment...he will NEVER see how his family reacts, he will never hear how the other victims' families feel, and he will never know how everyone feels about what he did...of course he got away with something; maybe not his life, but he got away with eternal guilt and shame...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

:nod:


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

very sad......wonder what happend to his fish


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

he fired numerous rounds and killed the fish to


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

Very tragic deaths, happened very recently to a girl who graduated from my school last year (father took a gun and killed everyone, then shot himself).

I'm sorry for the loss...


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> so, nobody should bash hitler for killing thousands of jews? or, nobody should express negative opinions towards any murderer who has been put to death in this country? who cares if they're dead, it doesn't change the fact that they killed other people who were INNOCENT...the fact that they are dead has nothing to do with it...i guarantee you that the vast majority of the victims' families are attacking them just as everyone on this forum is, so why shouldn't we be able to as well?? what's the 'real' issue?? the topic starter posted in an effort to draw sympathy from a group that he knew his friend was interested in...obviously most people on this forum had anything but sympathy, but i guess we should all just sit back and let another troubled youth get away with murder...


So now you are comparing some guy taking about what an ass this dude is and the feeling of the victims family? You really think that is relevant? You think reading a news story gives you all the facts you need to make a judgement on this person? Let me be the first to welcome you to the real world. You know nothing about his person. You dont know what his mental state was when he did what he did. You are the least qualified person to make your "ignorant" comments about this situation...so yes...I am telling you that your opinion about this situation means nothing...and you have no reason to vent about what he did. 
What about we acknowledge the fact that someone that would kill another human and then kill himself obviously had some issues. That there is no way he could be in his right mind to do such a thing. If you knew anything about the human psyche you would understand that self preservation is a basic instinct...it is what we do...so you cant compare this to someone like Hitler..and what he did....that is like comparing a rock to a tree. Understand that in order to take your own life...there are some major issues going on....and you are not acting in your right mind.
So instead of bashing this guy for what he did...why not feel sorry for the victims family...which would include his own..because obviously he was not thinking clearly when he did what he did. It has nothing to do with promoting what he did...or agreeing with it...but accepting that this entire situation is tragic.

And sorry to break it to you...but he isnt getting away with anyting.....
[/quote]
I don't think the main point was to make a comparison of Hitler, but to argue your general principle of "we shouldn't bash the dead" by taking an extreme case. I definitely agree we should feel sorry for the guys family. But what about the girls family? If I was her brother, I would want to kill the guy a second time. That is why it wouldn't be right for me now to be justifying his state of mind and his issues just because I'm looking at it from the outside(which is bogus anyway because people are still responsible for their actions). Until I become such a forgiving person that I can honestly say I would have no hard feelings if I was her brother(and very few people are like that), I am not going to act all understanding about the murderer and his issues(or excuses). To do so would be dishonest.


----------

